
Dyalog Version 17.1 is now released - Avshalom
https://www.dyalog.com/dyalog/dyalog-versions/171.htm
======
Avshalom
Also probably wanna grab
[https://github.com/Dyalog/ride](https://github.com/Dyalog/ride)

